# How I Consistently Increased my Tips



## Rideshare Supplies (May 11, 2016)

*Hi Uber & Lyft Drivers! *

I am a fellow Uber driver in the Bay Area who is really excited by the fact that Uber finally allows us to ask for tips.

However, I noticed there wasn't an increase in tips whatsoever and asking for them was extremely awkward.

To fix this issue, I decided to create hang signs that look clean and professional while at the same time, ask for tips in a polite and friendly manner.

Ever since I started using these hang signs, I noticed that passengers were consistently tipping.

The fact that they were so effective encouraged me to offer these hang signs to other drivers through *(Rideshare Supplies)* the company that I started.

Here are examples of what they look like:










Wishing Everybody the Best!

- Alex F


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll pass


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hangers are illegal in CA. You can only have them when the car is parked. If the car is in motion, it's a potential ticket. Even the handicapped ones have to be removed while moving and replaced when parked.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the signage below both headrests "tips are appreciated, enjoy your safe ride"


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Meh.


I like your siggy....


----------



## uber_gf (May 8, 2016)

I bought one a couple days after you made that post on the other thread about tip signs and got it in the mail today. This is actually better than what I was expecting, so thanks. I'll be logging my tips/rides when I drive later today and tomorrow in the LA/WeHo area and will post the results here if anyone else is interested


----------



## Rideshare Supplies (May 11, 2016)

uber_gf said:


> I bought one a couple days after you made that post on the other thread about tip signs and got it in the mail today. This is actually better than what I was expecting, so thanks. I'll be logging my tips/rides when I drive later today and tomorrow in the LA/WeHo area and will post the results here if anyone else is interested
> 
> View attachment 43925


Thank you for the support. Keep us updated on your progress. We would love to hear success stories.

Wishing You the Best!

- Alex F
Founder of Rideshare Supplies


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure how professional "The tip is the fun part.", lmao. Creative no doubt.

Great looking signs wish you well in your endeavors. And I eagerly await the testimonials.


----------



## Rideshare Supplies (May 11, 2016)

I've been getting asked the same questions.....so I decided to make a FAQ for the website.

*FAQS*

*What makes you special?*

We specifically founded this company to help drivers increase the amount of tips they receive through high-quality products that really do make a difference and create a positive interaction between a driver and the passenger.

*Why purchase this?*

Simply put, this is an excellent investment that pays for itself after a couple of tips. Our signs are made from premium 15mm PVC, which will last for a very long time.

*Why not just print out a tip sign from my printer?*

Designing, measuring, printing, cutting and laminating your own sign is a hassle. We've made it really easy for you. All the logistics have already been thought out.

*Will my ratings suffer as a result of having a tip sign?*

Ratings are based on how you preformed as a driver. Good performance is usually based on how well you navigated, the cleanliness of your car, and overall communication with the passenger.

*Can I become an affiliate and earn extra income?*

Sure thing. Head over to My Account, sign up, and, as soon as your account is approved, you'll be able to generate your own referral code or by clicking the Affiliate link at the bottom of My Account.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Please stop, this feels like spam and is making me very uncomfortable


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Really nice design skills.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the graphic design—but I dunno about that last one. Given all the stories about Uber drivers sexually harassing passengers, I question whether it's a good idea to have a double entendre that references the glans of the penis.


----------

